# Port reccomendations



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Im new to drinking port and was wondering if any of you LLGs can recomend one that is between $20-$35 and easy to find, maybe even less expensive...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Read here brother:http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9031


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

zemekone said:


> Im new to drinking port and was wondering if any of you LLGs can recomend one that is between $20-$35 and easy to find, maybe even less expensive...
> Thanks in advance!


Unless you have 20+ yrs to wait for the vintage I would stick to the LBV (Late Bottled Vintage) bottles usually under $20. The brands I would recommend include Quinto do Noval, Flagate, and Taylor. You might also want to try some Tawny port that usually gets pretty high ratings and is around 30-40/ea - check this site out: www.winecommune.com
Hope this helps

Cheers :al


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Im a Sandeman 20 year tawny man myself..Compliments a PSD#4 really well..


----------



## texasaero (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm the freakazoid of cheap porto from the Douro.
I suggest
Dow LBV 1994
Taylor Fladgate LBV 1997
Dow LBV 1992

I like fruity and liqorice tastes with BBFs, Mags, and Boli RCs


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

texasaero said:


> I'm the freakazoid of cheap porto from the Douro.
> I suggest
> Dow LBV 1994
> Taylor Fladgate LBV 1997
> ...


Excellent recommendations. Add Quinto do Noval '94, '97, '2000


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

I´m really impressed!! You guys really know your stuff. Just to add Ferreira to the list and Real Companhia Velha??

Have a great one.


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Excellent recommendations. Add Quinto do Noval '94, '97, '2000


Doc, you really do prescribe good medicine!!.....


----------



## texasaero (Mar 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Add Quinto do Noval '94, '97, '2000


Oh my?! I got the urge to go wine shopping again. Gotta go look for these now.


----------

